# Favourite colour of betta?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My favourite colour of bettas are solid blue or solid red. I'm not particular about length or style of fins. 

I'm looking for a new betta to join the fish family here. The first time I had a betta was many years ago and there seem to be far more colours of bettas out there now, including pure white (like Atom's atavar).

So, I thought I'd ask what your favourite colour of betta is?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

My favourite are the three you mentioned in the OP, orange is nice too  Though any high grade Betta is stunning.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's mine... I've had a brilliant red one but the metallic blue has really grown on me. My daughter picked him at IPU, his name is Blueberry. She thinks it's a girl, so shhhh... no need to let her know....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I definitely agree that the solid colours are my favourite.. the solid white or solid black - john used to have a beautiful black crowntail.

Here's my red crowntail, Lucifer.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a female once that was a lovely shade of green. Not too dark, and not at all blueish. I think I like females better.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The blacks are cool. I like the ones with white outline om their tails. Halfmoons.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.276786,-122.850169


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, thanks for your replies everyone! And pics! I never even thought of a black betta, April. Arcteryx, your betta is beautiful! Looks like he's wearing a ballgown. One of my past bettas (I've only had three male bettas, less than one per fish-keeping decade) looked a little like Lucifer, MonkE.

Tom, I agree that the female bettas can be quite wonderful. Maybe that's what I should get. I used to have a female in my 12 gallon Eclipse and she was active, loved a good current, and had pretty glorious fins.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Well...I've always loved platinum whites. They just stand out in the aquarium so well! Though I've observed 2 of my whites getting black marks when they age. It's hard to fine a pure white that will stay pure.










I also really like yellows and oranges. I think I have had almost every colour at one point. I hope to find a metallic gold/yellow someday, but no more bettas at the moment.

Lately I've been attracted to pastels/cellophanes with coloured patches. I saw a very beautiful one at Aprils months back, but had to force myself not to give in.

I'm sticking to crowntails at the moment. All my halfmoons eventually turn on themselves. Very frustrating.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Am I correct thinking that one can keep several females together, including in a community tank (provided there aren't any notorious fin nippers)?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I've done that, kept females together.



crazy72 said:


> Am I correct thinking that one can keep several females together, including in a community tank (provided there aren't any notorious fin nippers)?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Atom,

What do you mean, that your halfmoons turn on themselves? (I am imagining them biting their own tail fins, turning into full moons...)



Atom said:


> Well...I've always loved platinum whites. They just stand out in the aquarium so well! Though I've observed 2 of my whites getting black marks when they age. It's hard to fine a pure white that will stay pure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my favourites kinds









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274994,-122.835399


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I would do that next time - keep multiple females together. I've seen some since and they are pretty nice. Do they school together?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe those are Super Deltas April. That is one good question Maureen. Though I am partial to one in particular, there is so many beautiful, colors, patterns, tail types & species out there it's almost hard to pick a fav. These are also the reasons they are one of my favorite fish. Take a look at these: 
Betta, Crowntail Betta , Double tail Betta , Halfmoon Betta, Super Delta Betta, Betta Macrostoma, Betta Channoides, Betta Smaragdina, Plakat Betta, Black Orchid Betta and still more than these out there lol How can you really pick a fav color or kind, with a selection like that?  
Personally I love the Black Orchid Crowntail Betta, but there are so many different colors and types I have seen, I would like to have one of every flavor please :bigsmile:
It's a shame the males can't be kept together. Otherwise I would have one bad-ass 75g Betta community tank  In the meantime I'm all for the black ones. Here's a pic of my favorite one Zakk (Thanks for the compliment Mike :bigsmile:








And this is the Black Orchid Half-moon I had for a short time this year: 









Would be cool to find one of these with green instead of blue, though I would probably still like the blue better


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, John, your bettas are AMAZING!!! Do you take them to competitions? 

I tend to pick my bettas by their personalities (as I perceive it, based on the way they roll their eyes) and have ended up with some fairly raggedy specimens that I love anyway.

When I first discovered BCA I had just picked up a betta named Joe, my first betta in years, and it was in an 8 inch cube jar with a plant. I put a photo on the forum. Everybody was really nice and nobody was critical about his small living quarters (I was afraid to put him into my 30 gallon). Within 2 weeks, though, he had his own 5 gallon corner Eclipse, planted and everything, with a heater and a view of the street.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i like solid colors, reds and blues mostly or good quality ones like in the pic but those are expensive and hard to find
plakats and halfmoons


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that your betta, Christhefish? I wonder how they managed to get a fish where all the white is in the fins and the body is a different colour? It seems like something that would only happen in a flower. Quite astonishing.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

no its not mine 
i wish it was lol so nice


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

monkE said:


> I definitely agree that the solid colours are my favourite.. the solid white or solid black - john used to have a beautiful black crowntail.
> 
> Here's my red crowntail, Lucifer.


My last one was a crowntail... beautiful  Great photo too!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi Atom,
> 
> What do you mean, that your halfmoons turn on themselves? (I am imagining them biting their own tail fins, turning into full moons...)


Yes. All my halfmoons and deltas eventually chew their tails. I honesty think that they don't like the weight of the tails. I have had 3 crowntails and none of them ever did that.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Atom said:


> Yes. All my halfmoons and deltas eventually chew their tails. I honesty think that they don't like the weight of the tails. I have had 3 crowntails and none of them ever did that.


Um wut. That's really not something to look forward to on mine...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, my gosh! How bizarre and tragic!



Atom said:


> Yes. All my halfmoons and deltas eventually chew their tails. I honesty think that they don't like the weight of the tails. I have had 3 crowntails and none of them ever did that.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Um wut. That's really not something to look forward to on mine...





Morainy said:


> Oh, my gosh! How bizarre and tragic!


Maybe it was just mine, but they hated me for some reason. My platinum white halfmoon I got off aquabid that cost me an arm and leg particularly despised me. He would heal and then start biting again. Seriously it was always the halfmoons. I think I have had 6 deltas/halfmoons. Not one left their tails alone. It usually happened a few months into our relationship .

I'm sure there are plenty of people that have had success with halfmoons though. Don't be discouraged.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Wow, John, your bettas are AMAZING!!! Do you take them to competitions?
> 
> I tend to pick my bettas by their personalities (as I perceive it, based on the way they roll their eyes) and have ended up with some fairly raggedy specimens that I love anyway.
> 
> When I first discovered BCA I had just picked up a betta named Joe, my first betta in years, and it was in an 8 inch cube jar with a plant. I put a photo on the forum. Everybody was really nice and nobody was critical about his small living quarters (I was afraid to put him into my 30 gallon). Within 2 weeks, though, he had his own 5 gallon corner Eclipse, planted and everything, with a heater and a view of the street.


Sorry I missed this Maureen, Thank you very much! Unfortunately they have both moved on to the great rice paddy in the sky. The CT drowned ( hard to believe you can say that about a fish lol) He got tangled up in a big Java Fern's stringy roots in his tank, lesson learned there  The HM had a cyst or tumor on the side of his head that I suspect, led to his demise. never thought of putting them in any contest, but then again posting pix of them on here and getting kind, wonderful comments from the awesome members on here is better than winning any contest :bigsmile: 
Hearing about Joe , makes me think of the Jeffersons theme song lol. Sounds like he is living the high life in his huge heated condo with a nice view


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I did pick up a new betta a week ago, a gorgeous blue half moon from Aquariums West. He's smaller than our previous betta. My son named him Charles. I thought that was a good name, given how much Charles from Canadian Aquatics has helped me with my fish tanks. So now, Charles, if you're reading this -- there's a blue betta with your name on it. He's got a 6 gallon rimless Aquastyle to himself, and a room with a view.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds great. Congratulations! Post pictures when you can


----------

